# simple idea anyone tried or have seen it done ?



## beanmachine (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been fighting saw issues while making hdpe slingshots i have a band saw but its an older unit that doesnt curve well without the band falling off . I have heard scroll saws dont do so well with thicker woods and such , I have heard lots of folks tout jigsaws but their inheirent issue is material holding and waste . So if i was to bolt a jigsaw underneath an aluminum table say half an inch thick 12 inches by 12 inches . anyone see why that wouldnt work i know it might be a tad flimsy at the tip of the blade but i think that it could work if not i guess i could build a guid to make my own bladerunner style tool


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That sounds like it could work. But don't trust my opinion on it as the only power tool I have is a drill and it's a fairly weak one.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Also you can just put some drill holes where the curves are, it makes it easier on saw. Good luck!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have done that. If you use a foot control you can beat chatter when it happens. Using the thin blades help. Since I got my scroll, I mainly use it for blocks, But with patience you can cut out lots of stuff!


----------



## barkingspider (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my answer as to what to do when you don't have a band saw. I have a couple of cheap sabre saws so I grabbed a scrap of an old computer table, drilled a hole for the blade to pass thru, and screwed the saw to the board. A zip tie holds the trigger in the on position. I clamp it in my trusty Workmate and plug it into a power strip. The strip has an on-off switch just out of sight in the pic. Be careful to hold the wood tight to the "table" or you will get some chatter. It's easy to see that the blade stays perpendicular and works pretty well for small projects. I've cut out 30 or so slingshots using this.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

barkingspider said:


> Here's my answer as to what to do when you don't have a band saw. I have a couple of cheap sabre saws so I grabbed a scrap of an old computer table, drilled a hole for the blade to pass thru, and screwed the saw to the board. A zip tie holds the trigger in the on position. I clamp it in my trusty Workmate and plug it into a power strip. The strip has an on-off switch just out of sight in the pic. Be careful to hold the wood tight to the "table" or you will get some chatter. It's easy to see that the blade stays perpendicular and works pretty well for small projects. I've cut out 30 or so slingshots using this.


 I was just thinking about trying that. All I need is the jigsaw.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Also you can just put some drill holes where the curves are, it makes it easier on saw. Good luck!!


And then take the excess out in chunks, finish with a rasp and sanding.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I purchased one of these used for $60. Works great on all cuts ..minimal wandering of line with some experience.

https://www.rockwelltools.com/en-US/bladerunner_wall_mount.aspx?gclid=CJn5wpDAhb0CFUpnOgodtWkAgw


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

It honestly makes me a bit sad that many of yall dont have basic power tools. I guess it is all about spending priorities. I have only a couple pair of shoes and consider myself clothes poor overall. But, I have tools for fixing tools. If it helps any, you might want to watch some of the videos done by THIS follow. He is about as hardcore DIY tool maker there is and shares ideas well.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> I purchased one of these used for $60. Works great on all cuts ..minimal wandering of line with some experience.
> 
> https://www.rockwelltools.com/en-US/bladerunner_wall_mount.aspx?gclid=CJn5wpDAhb0CFUpnOgodtWkAgwI


I looked into one of those because I had some carbon fiber to cut and had already cut some free hand with a jigsaw. Not fun the smaller the piece.

I didn't want to fork over the money and have another tool taking up space in my garage so, I drilled some holes in my aluminum router table plate and mounted a bosch jig saw under the portable router table via the aluminum plate. Worked good but the blade runner for $60.00 would have been a treat.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I have seen it done before, but WOULD NOT Try it, instead I would focus on straightening out that band saw


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

You know you should use scrolling 1/8 blades for your band saw,, also you need to adjust your top wheel till its set correctly, for info, just pm me


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---You're right about the scroll saw. I briefly tried cutting a 13/16" piece of hardwood with a scroll saw last week and the saw barely scratched the edge of the wood. It was actually funny.

2---I think there's a lot to be said for drilling holes in the piece of work before attacking it with a jigsaw. Doing that has enabled me to cut out things that were legitimate bandsaw jobs. It's a crude kind of approach but I don't have the money/space for a bandsaw, and I can make do with it. It's not for production level work, but it works OK at my hobbyist level.

Putting your jigsaw on the underside of a table would probably be better, but don't let yourself get poked with that thing.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

how thick of wood are you using? i have not had any problem cutting 3/4" thick hickory on my scroll saw, that is the only saw i use for slingshots. I even cut 1/4" aluminum on it. I go through quite a few blades on the aluminum but scroll saw blades are so cheap it doesn't matter. I recently cut 3/4" HDPE on the scroll saw and it was like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I can do just about anything with my scroll saw, I can cut poly frames, or hardwood.
Just be sure to keep up on blade replacement,very frequently with a scroll saw. Take your time, and a scroll saw is my second choice to a band saw, don't be so quick to give up on your old band saw,
Might just need some adjustments


----------



## MCepster (Apr 7, 2014)

thank you for the recommendation it is 49 dollars now


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

If you have a router you could make a template from masonite or hardboard then use a bearing guided bit to clean up a slightly over-sized blank.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

What you are looking at with the sabre saw mounted under a table was called a jig saw in the classes I took on woodworking. The jigsaw we used had an arm up over the top but it was simply a clamp mounted to a spring to give some tension to the upper end of the blade. The arm could be removed and simply have the blade sticking up out of the middle of the table just like the setup you are describing. This was used to cut into large pieces that couldn't fit under the arm.

As to the scroll saw not cutting thick stuff, I use mine to cut 2 inch thick walnut and oak all the time. I make 3d puzzles for my kids with my saw and have no problem with the thick stuff. Match the blade to the material.

As Adirondack Kyle said, you need to figure out your band saw. It should cut out a slingshot no problem. There are tons of places that can help you tune it up for your purposes.

Sasq.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> 1---You're right about the scroll saw. I briefly tried cutting a 13/16" piece of hardwood with a scroll saw last week and the saw barely scratched the edge of the wood. It was actually funny.
> 
> 2---I think there's a lot to be said for drilling holes in the piece of work before attacking it with a jigsaw. Doing that has enabled me to cut out things that were legitimate bandsaw jobs. It's a crude kind of approach but I don't have the money/space for a bandsaw, and I can make do with it. It's not for production level work, but it works OK at my hobbyist level.
> 
> Putting your jigsaw on the underside of a table would probably be better, but don't let yourself get poked with that thing.


You probably were using a blade with too many teeth trying to cut the 13/16" hardwood. You need a blade with fewer teeth, and take your time sawing.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## czob (Dec 23, 2014)

There are plans on the net to make a scrollsaw from a jigsaw, so you can have both. You bolt a jigsaw to a table that has a fixed arm on. Just Google it! It has to be good! Its on the net!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

beanmachine said:


> I have been fighting saw issues while making hdpe slingshots i have a band saw but its an older unit that doesnt curve well without the band falling off . I have heard scroll saws dont do so well with thicker woods and such , I have heard lots of folks tout jigsaws but their inheirent issue is material holding and waste . So if i was to bolt a jigsaw underneath an aluminum table say half an inch thick 12 inches by 12 inches . anyone see why that wouldnt work i know it might be a tad flimsy at the tip of the blade but i think that it could work if not i guess i could build a guid to make my own bladerunner style tool


Most scroll saws can handle material 1 3/4"-2" - you just need to match the density and width of the material to the correct blade. I find my scroll saw to be extremely versatile, even if it's name is Hildibrad.

...and take your time - don't force the material too hard into the blade, and use the appropriate speed.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I made me a stool-table out of particle board for this purpose. It works, but the chatter can be bothersome. If you have strong hands you can saw up some thick hard wood , if chatter comes up, slide the wokrpiece a bit back and rest. Or use a foot on/off switch. Also, as with any saw, you need the flattest working surface and the workpiece needs a flat surface if possible too, that helps a lot.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

The secret to using older tools is to take it slow. I had the same problem with my ban saw. Since I slowed down how fast I run the material I am cutting I have better control and less problems with the Band falling off. The other thing is when you feel tension on the band, back off and try again.


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

I just ran into this cool option today and am going to have to find out more about it. Retails at Lowes for $120


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

I wouldn't do it.

Jigsaw blades are prone to fracture - I've made some into knife blades and to shorten them you just put them in a vise and bend a bit. They go with a snap and brittle bits fly. I wear a welding mask when doing this, I rather like being able to see out of two eyes.

You have just as much risk of chatter when bolting down the jigsaw as you do when it is in your hand. Just use it the way it is meant to be used, put plenty of weight on the saw. Get narrow blades for cutting curves.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Try a rotory cutting blade (roto zip blade) on a routor table. I have done that and it works very well.


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

best video on band saw adjustment ... (i know of)


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree, put the effort into tuning and repairing your old bandsaw.

But

Back when the blade runner was burning up the infomercials Shop Notes magazine put out plans for a shop made version.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

tradspirit said:


> I purchased one of these used for $60. Works great on all cuts ..minimal wandering of line with some experience.
> 
> https://www.rockwelltools.com/en-US/bladerunner_wall_mount.aspx?gclid=CJn5wpDAhb0CFUpnOgodtWkAgw


do these get chatter at all?


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I can do just about anything with my scroll saw, I can cut poly frames, or hardwood.
> Just be sure to keep up on blade replacement,very frequently with a scroll saw. Take your time, and a scroll saw is my second choice to a band saw, don't be so quick to give up on your old band saw,
> Might just need some adjustments


Totally agree, not much I have not been able to cut with my scrollsaw.. correct blade, correct speed.

My hobby bandsaw also works a treat with a scrolling band blade...


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes,great! :violin:


----------

